# Reserving a train ticket



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to go to a ticket service and ask for a ticket to Helsinki-Oulu, leaving tomorrow 06.30. Allergy-free seat.

"Minä haluaisin lipun Ouluun, lähtee huomenna puoli seitsemän allergiapaikalla." (?)


----------



## Hakro

I'm a wrong man to answer this question because I've never bought train tickets myself in Finland (only a few times abroad). Your phrase would be perfectly understood but I think I would say something like:


Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> "(Minä) Haluaisin lipun Ouluun, junaan joka lähtee huomenna puoli seitsemän.
> Haluan allergiapaikalle."


----------



## pearho

Would it be understood that it's 6.30 AM, without actually saying so? I would say "... puoli seitsemän aamulla", just to rule out any possibility of misunderstanding.


----------



## sakvaka

This is a live example: a much more chatty and 'ungrammatical' one:

_Terve! Oisin huomenna lähössä Ouluun tolla puoli seittemän junalla. Että jos siihen sais lipun allergiapaikalle._
(Standard: Terve! Olisin huomenna lähdössä Ouluun tuolla puoli seitsemän junalla. Saisikohan siihen lipun allergiapaikalle.)

I'm sure the ticket booth person will understand which train you're referring to. There are hardly two trains going to the same direction with an exact _mellanrum_ of 12-hours! Of course, _puoli seitsemän aamulla_ is correct, too.


----------



## etrade

Yes, and they understand English also... but not Savo dialect.


----------

